# Can anybody help me with swiss‘s student visa?



## Neginrahimian (7 mo ago)

Hi everybody, 
I have been admitted to Basel university and now I am preparing required documents for my appointment in switzerland embassy.
My sister, who is living in Germany, is going to guarantee my finances in swiss. I have contacted the Kanton of Basel and they told me I need a „ entsprechende Bestätigung „ from my sister.
Does anybody know what exactly this document is and what should be written in it? Does anybody have a sample of that?
I would greatly appreciate your help
Many thanks in advance


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Basically they are asking for a sworn, signed statement from your sister regarding her guarantee for you. It's important for her to state that she agrees to cover your expenses, for what amount and for how long. Just the basic terms of whatever it is she has agreed to do. If she looks around on the Internet she can probably find a model letter, but the important thing is to have her indicate any limits or restrictions on her support, probably indicate her level of income and her profession (in Germany, I expect), plus her status there (i.e. immigration status if that's relevant - is she a permanent resident or is she a student in Germany, stuff like that).


----------

